# Great day in galveston



## loner (Apr 9, 2012)

Me and my friend went to galveston this morning and had a great day of fishing. Even though there was lightning and rain we managed to get 15 specs and alot of sandtrout. we got one nice 24" spec and the rest were inbetween 16"-19"


----------

